# I'm getting better.



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

I've noticed there has been a tremendous shift for me for the better. The major shift for me happened when I was standing next to the bus stop on the way to school. I remember something I had read in a book earlier. Somehow I instantly felt lighter and freer. I spent much energy befory trying to hide my condition and to try to "seem normal" in front of others. This no longer seemed necessary and I felt alot more alive and serene. What I had I think had to do with a sense of oneness and community 
amongst people. I have been agoraphobic in the past and could not even exit my own apartment to get something to drink without a big freak-out. 
As I speak I am no longer freaking out when I go to the grocery store or when I go to school. I feel alot more calm and has less distracting thoughts, although there are plenty. The best I can say is the that the will and desire to get better, coupled with support from others can help you to get better. Also I think that insight into your problems, retrospection, is not necesserily bad, but should be done when you're feeling better, more balanced in body/mind.


----------



## algernon (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting and best wishes for your recovery...I just wanted to say I think the Budda quote is amazing.....  C


----------

